# X-trail emergency braking warning



## GeoffS (Aug 8, 2018)

my x-trail emergency braking warning light keeps coming on disabling the cruise control. The only way to reset this is to switch the engine off then back on. this is the second car it is happening to. Any others had this issue?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

"Emergency brake warning light" Do you mean the parking brake light or the brake malfunction light?

If it is the parking brake light, then the switch is easy to get to under the parking brake handle.

If it is the brake warning light: could be a lot of things. Are you low on brake fluid?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I tried to pull the hand brake while the cruise was on(65km/h) and nothing happened,cruise control stayed engaged.


----------



## GeoffS (Aug 8, 2018)

It is the autonomous emergency braking system. the 2 orange car symbols on the speedo side of the dashboard. It also tells me it thinks the front radar is either blocked or obstructed. it is not.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

We have here the dinosaur version of the Xtrail lol. 
I think someone should separate the xtrail generations on this site(admin?).

In North America we have the rogue,for the rest of the world it s the xtrail. Maybe looking at the rogue section you could find something. 

Senão acarta pa grota


----------

